# Ebb and flow prepping for harvest



## Gooch (Nov 26, 2015)

I am new to growing this is my first grow using htdroponics, I have an ebb and flow system. I am not sure if i need to flush or not, I am not sure how long i need to flush. Tomorrow is day 42 flower so potentially 20-30 days left and i want to make sure i am prepared properly. Does anyone use ebb and flow?


----------



## zem (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't flush in the last days of growth, i just let the fert level go down. I do like to flush midway into flowering by using plain water for a couple of flood cycles. The flushing in the last days of flowering is a long endless debate. it is up to you, but at day 42, they should be feeding heavily now


----------



## Gooch (Nov 27, 2015)

O yes i am at full strength just wasnt sure if i should maintain it till the end or trickle it down etc...


----------

